# abscess drainage



## prabha (Aug 6, 2009)

Can we use CPT 58823,if the drainage catheter is not placed(is removed after the procedure) or is it mandatory that the catheter should be left in place after the drainage?


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 6, 2009)

prabha said:


> Can we use CPT 58823,if the drainage catheter is not placed(is removed after the procedure) or is it mandatory that the catheter should be left in place after the drainage?



58853 _Drainage of pelvic abscess, transvaginal or transrectal approach, percutaneous._

Documentation of catheter placement is not mandatory for this code selection. The approach is what distinguishes this procedure from 49021. 

HTH


----------

